# senior formulas?



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I've been doing some research trying to find new foods for Louis to try and I was wondering what the difference was between regular formulas and senior formulas. From what I can tell they seem to be lower in calories and thats about it. When Louis gained weight from Acana during the winter time due to less exercise, the local healthy pet food place recommended Now! senior/weight management which helped him lose the extra 1.5lbs he gained. We are now on Acana for breakfast and Wellness canned for dinner which seems to be working out great. I was curious if the senior formulas were harmful in the long run because I would like to keep him in foods with a calorie content of around 350 for the wintertime.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It is my understanding that senior formulas can be used for weight loss, weight maintenance, or for those with sensitive digestive tracts (which generally require a lower fat diet) without harmful effects.

London had a digestive problem almost 6 months ago where she would have diarrhea at least once weekly, if not more often. She was on a dry kibble but I switched her to canned food to help her GI tract heal. It was recommended to me by someone at my local pet food boutique that I try the Now! Senior dry kibble formula if I decided to try kibble again in the future specifically because of the lower fat content. I haven't tried it (I have a trial bag in the pantry but I may not go back to dry kibble) but if I were to feed a senior dry kibble formula I would probably go with that one.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Christina. I had the same thing happen with Bailey last winter - he gained some extra weight on Acana. I switched to Fromm's Whitefish & Potato formula, which helped him lose weight pretty quickly. I'm not sure about the senior formulas but I think they also have less protein...I'm guessing they're about the same in all other areas except for fat and protein content, but I'm not sure. If you want to try other low fat dry foods, check out Wellness Core Reduced Fat or Fromm's Whitefish & Potato formula.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Make sure you read the labels! All of the Senior formulas will be(or should be) low in fat. Protein levels tend to be lower, too. Some are okay-some are too low in protein for younger dogs. My Rose had the weight problem, too. I feed her the Wellness Core reduced fat. It does not come in canned, only dry.(I wish they would make a canned) It is 33% protein and 10% fat which is what my vet wanted. It keeps her weight at a healthy level.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

aprilb said:


> Make sure you read the labels! All of the Senior formulas will be(or should be) low in fat. Protein levels tend to be lower, too. Some are okay-some are too low in protein for younger dogs. My Rose had the weight problem, too. I feed her the Wellness Core reduced fat. It does not come in canned, only dry.(I wish they would make a canned) It is 33% protein and 10% fat which is what my vet wanted. It keeps her weight at a healthy level.


Exactly. You have to read the labels. I have some 'all life stages' foods that are lower in fat and calories then quite a few of the 'senior' formulas.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

*Article "Wide Variety in Nutritional Content Found in "Senior" Dog Foods*

It's best to check with your Veterinarian about the dog food you feed your dog(s).

Here's a link to the article mentioned in the title.


Wide variety in nutritional content found in 'senior' dog foods


Joy


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Crystal, what would you recommend, I am looking for grain free, no chicken, no beef, moderate protein and fat, between 350-420 calories. The foods I'm considering are taste of the wild (there are 2 formulas available) and wellness core ocean. For summer I am fine with him on acana because he is so active. Also, how do you feel about the canned addiction? I picked up a few cans but havent tried it yet.


----------

